# 24 Days Till Spring About Time To Get Started Fishing



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

24 Days Till Spring Beging Can't wait to get some nice weather I'll be down easter Week to do some Fishing Can't Wait :fishing::beer:


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

i'm looking forward myself, :fishing:


----------



## Gamecock Surf (Feb 16, 2016)

I'll drink emoji to that! :beer: Can't wait for warm weather and being able to get wet without freezing to death. I'm gonna miss having the beach to myself though


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Shad fishing is probably in season right now.


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

20 Days Can You Feel It yet:fishing:


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

The water was 52 degrees Saturday on Apache, cant wait for warmer weather.


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

15 Days and weather looking better :fishing:


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

9 Days and feeling like it :fishing:


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

I think i'll go try it around Easter, hope the weather is nice....


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Ill be down then at Pirateland Campground


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

I usually hit NC beaches first, Oak Island and South Port then SC Ocean Lakes Campground in the fall and winter....


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

How's our temps looking at HBSP? And what site do you guys use to find the surf temps?


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

It looks like about 56 degrees for Springmaid Pier, here's a good site https://www.wunderground.com/MAR/AM/270.html


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

5 days I Hope the Flounder are on the move in the Brackish Water Cant Wait :fishing:


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

2 days


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

1 day  Ill be down next weekend Hope Somethng is biting :fishing:


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hope so too, I'll be at Oak Island and South Port areas....:fishing:


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

:fishing:Its Here Happy Spring maybe Winter is OVER YeeHaw :beer:


----------

